# Car hire in Dubai



## VickiGamblin (May 9, 2009)

I am out in Dubai for a month in December and want to hire a BMW X5 or X6 or a similar luxury 4x4. Anybody got any recommendations for companies they've used before please?

Thanks,


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

There are too many. Check the website : dubaiairport.com-under the airport services-car rentals.

Normally the car rental agencies require: entry stamp visa copy, passport copy, driving license copy, advance payment, salik deposit (rate depends on the company) and either a security deposit of 1500 (again depends ont he company) which they will block from your credit card or your original passport.


----------



## VickiGamblin (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Chay - I have already rented 4 times now in Dubai and am aware of the paperwork needed, Salik toll etc. What I really wanted was someone who can guarantee me a BMX X5 or X6 - it's a surprise for a friend you see. I will try that website and all the others out there! Thanks.


----------

